# Anti-Heel Lift Straps



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Talk to an actual bootfitter.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dakine used to have "heel anchors"

go to local performance ski/sb shop and ask for some sticky foam and make "c" or "j" or "butterflies" or just take your boots/liners and they will fit you with the above foam patches for a couple of bucks or a 6 pk of micros


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a pair of those. I will sell them to you for a lot of money


----------

